# How to print full size A3 image on A4 paper using photoshop?



## Adoratis (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi All!
I have a problem - im trying to do my first A3 size screen printing, i did the artwork in photoshop cs3 - its 4 collors and as i seid A3 size. How can i print my artwork on transperansy using A4 printer? Cant find solution. Embroidery programs spliting on 2 or more pages if you need to but i cant find this in photoshop. 
Thanks Allot


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd drop it into Corel/Illustrator or do it on the RIP


----------



## Adoratis (Oct 2, 2008)

PositiveDave said:


> I'd drop it into Corel/Illustrator or do it on the RIP


Whats Rip?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

A RIP is a sophisticated software driver, look up Wasatch RIP Software, SoftRIP for Inkjet Raster Image Processor Large Format Inkjet


----------

